# hazard homewith sg



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

The city were in boarded up the house, put notices on the doors saying this home is unsafe, lead paint, etc.. s/g is demanding we go out there and get this home done.. i told them no!! the broker sent an email saying its not that bad inside, Got an email from Sg saying in all caps get out there now and do your job or we will issue you a charge back for the work!

i been doing this for 6-7 yrs and never had a problem.. lead paint has to be removed the correct way im lead cert but im not sweeping a home, vacumming, etc with out the correct tools.. So how is it they can charge me back for something that has never been billed. And if the epa found out we threw lead into the land fill you are talking big fines... sg doesnt care and just tells you to shut your mouth and do your job or else!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

If safegaurd has so many issue with their contractors, and alot of people know this, how do they continue to stay on top and receive the most work load?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> If safegaurd has so many issue with their contractors, and alot of people know this, how do they continue to stay on top and receive the most work load?


They just spit the old ones out and find new dummies


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> The city were in boarded up the house, put notices on the doors saying this home is unsafe, lead paint, etc.. s/g is demanding we go out there and get this home done.. i told them no!! the broker sent an email saying its not that bad inside, Got an email from Sg saying in all caps get out there now and do your job or we will issue you a charge back for the work!
> 
> i been doing this for 6-7 yrs and never had a problem.. lead paint has to be removed the correct way im lead cert but im not sweeping a home, vacumming, etc with out the correct tools.. So how is it they can charge me back for something that has never been billed. And if the epa found out we threw lead into the land fill you are talking big fines... sg doesnt care and just tells you to shut your mouth and do your job or else!!!:thumbsup:



Your an IC. they cant make you do squat.Just tell them that you'll let your LAWYER look over that email and they will change their tune. :whistling2:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*update*

So they said they reassin, so I lost my grass cut, my trimming, and 5 yrds of outside debri.. cause I didn't want to go in the home.. how the **** cant they do this!!! if the home is condem from the city there is no reason to go in the home with out correct docs showing the reason for the condem signs! then I got an nasty email back again saying we will be issued a charge back for the yard??? my ****ing photos show we mowed how can is it legal to steal a service and not pay for it???


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*hammer head*

Hey question.. how is it that fannie sticks with safe. we lost fannie 5years ago then got themback 3 yrs ago after fas screwed that up. these new vendors they have suc!!! why is it they like to screw the old vendors so much?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Hey question.. how is it that fannie sticks with safe. we lost fannie 5years ago then got themback 3 yrs ago after fas screwed that up. these new vendors they have suc!!! why is it they like to screw the old vendors so much?


Because we dont follow the company line like blind sheep. They want someone who they can scare and will never complain and do their dirty work. Plus they dont have to pay the NFG anywhere near what veterans will charge.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> If safegaurd has so many issue with their contractors, and alot of people know this, how do they continue to stay on top and receive the most work load?


Please read the thread entitled "Buczek".
Dozens of contractors were posting on here noting tens of thousands of dollars owed to them. On another website, one of the Buczek reps was soliciting for new subs for mowing and maids, etc. The comments below her posts contained numerous references to Buczek not paying their subs, not returning phone calls and emails, etc. There were still posters asking for apps and wanting to be considered for work. Like a moth to the flame....


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*ish*

rude!!!! so they can driver there Bentleys and yaths.. I have always been paid just in the last few motnhs when we went to flat fee pricing it has gone down hill fast.. we do refreshs and s/g wants us to have a full lawn crew to go to every house.. even though they have a grass vendor. its a joke.. free work free work is all were doing.. my profits have gone down hill so fast that I need to hurry up and get into something else before I screw myself..


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Start turning down your no pay orders and rather than drive 40 miles for a $35 grass cut that takes half your morning, spend that time on the phone/email to potential clients and starting printing up some fliers and business cards.
The former is costing you money you will never get back.
The latter is an investment in yourself.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Because we dont follow the company line like blind sheep. They want someone who they can scare and will never complain and do their dirty work. Plus they dont have to pay the NFG anywhere near what veterans will charge.


You my friend are a CARPENTER you hit the nail squarely on t he head ! Plus the REAL contractors wont put up with their BULLSHAT. I had a fas rep tell me that a missing breaker pannel was part of a wint to bid I said NO it is not. You don't pay for an professional electrician to do the work and I am NOT going to cross trades lines ! I had reported it previously. They dropped their position but what asshats


----------

